# couple pics



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

got my wheels on (waiting for spacers)
not after but I think I might be done with the exterior (maybe minor things_


----------



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

what size are those???


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

RS6 reps 19x9 35et
with p zeros 255/40
15mm spacers on all 4


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: couple pics (whitefish)*

Looks good, some mercury bulbs clean up the sides of the headlights great. I put the silverstars in mine after taking the side markers out. Is that dropped at all or factory ride height, hard to tell with the 19s.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

its droped alot
thats setting 1 and I cant drive on it
I pulled out of my drive way and hit the bump stops


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*

I meant to post this a week and a half ago. Looks very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

yea I know I have to get rid of those orange bulbs but I dont want to pay a ton for a set of 3357's
*hey if anyone is selling the H-Sport sway bars let me know*


_Modified by whitefish at 10:22 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (whitefish)*

With where I've got mine set I usually drive in 2, 1 will hit the bump stops if you go over a hefty bump. I'm thinking I might put it back up just a little so I can rid with level 1.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*

I am at 19F/16R with 245/45-18 gives me about an inch gap.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*

looks good! i love the RS6 reps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
spacers might be a little much though - will they clear the arches with spacers? i LOVE those wheels though, they look SO good while moving as well.
i'm actually going to raise my allroad this week.... DONK status!


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

they are 9inch wide so I need the 15mm spacers they are only a couple mm's away from the suspension 
and they do clear the arches, no rubbing at all


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks REALLY good dude. i like it.


----------



## TakeFlight (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

got any pics with the spacers on?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (TakeFlight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TakeFlight* »_got any pics with the spacers on?

welcome to the forums!
feel free to post a new thread with pics of your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

the spacer are on in those pic that why the wheels are so close to the outside on the fender
also the wouldnt fit on with out them (the wheels would hit the suspension)


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

really? i didn't know RS6 reps would hit.... ok well that's good to know.
i'm still jealous - i'd rather have those wheels than mine... i love RS6 reps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

Well guys I just got the 91 APR flash done
so I should be over 300hp now


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_Well guys I just got the 91 APR flash done
so I should be over 300hp now









307/366 to be exact. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_Well guys I just got the 91 APR flash done
so I should be over 300hp now









how are you liking it?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

um to be honest 
I had a 97 A4 1.8t and when I chipped that 
it made a huge difference
I haven't had much time to play with the car
it is way faster but I think there is a lot of weight to over come
Oh I have a 6 speed so that's plus
it revs way higher
it pulls really hard after 4g
I need some other cars to go with so I can compare, I find it hard to tell because the car is so smooth and quite


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

well there is the weight factor.... obviously the B5 1.8t A4 weighs over 1,000 pounds less than the allroad. The chipped allroad is still faster though, i've conducted a real-world experiment myself.








but again, if you are only concerned about speed, then the allroad was a bad decision to buy. its a very quick family & utility car, not a race car.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

you right I am not hammering on the gas when my 3 year old , 3 week old and wife are in the car
but I do like to get around that jerk in front of me


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_but I do like to get around that jerk in front of me









hear hear! but my car does that just fine with the APR program.... in fact i can get around _many_ cars. your's does not?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

oh yea 
I guess I just expected more
I will need to line up with someone and compare


----------

